# MK4 Hood release lever removal??? how do u do it?



## crazycaucazian86 (Jun 21, 2004)

How do you pop off the hood release lever or latch for an MK4 GTI/GOLF? Also how to put it back on...
How do you pop off the siding that runs along the door, that leads to the hood release part of the car as well?
I want to run my guage wiring under and through these parts...this is what my friend did for me last time I just never saw how he did it when he was doing it.


----------



## djbrand1 (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Hood release lever removal??? how do u do it? (crazycaucazian86)*

I have the opposite problem, Cant get my hood release handle to stay on.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: MK4 Hood release lever removal??? how do u do it? (djbrand1)*

There is a plastic piece on the backside of the handle. You need to use a small flathead to poop this out and the handle will slide off the shaft. The plastic piece looks like a U... that's really the best I can describe it. Pop it out and the handle comes loose. I had to break one to figure this out.


----------



## EuroBurner GLI (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: MK4 Hood release lever removal??? how do u do it? (2kjettaguy)*

Whaaalaaaaa!!!!


----------

